
The Twitter Hack – What Happened? - victorvation
https://medium.com/@lucky225/the-twitter-hack-what-exactly-happened-d8740d33c1c
======
throwawaytw420
im kind of the inside for this (but not inside enough to actually know the
details) Its been really funny to watch people speculate on this, and be so
far off with their guesses and assumptions.

More seriously really highlights how much on the internet i should be taking
seriously.

I guess its like reading general news on a topic you know about and they get
it wrong, in huge or subtle ways, then you move on to a topic you don't know
about and you think hey this reporter is probably legit...

